# Spill Master cup



## Andywoj (Jan 31, 2014)

Would anyone know where I can buy the Spillmaster cup in Canada?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 31, 2014)

I know McMaster Carr won't but do none of the normal tooling suppliers(Enco, MSC, Penn, Little Machine Shop. etc.) ship to Canada?


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure about Penn but Enco & MSC don't ship international. However LittleMachineShop does ship international & does carry it.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 31, 2014)

You can make your own. Using a super magnet like the ones from Lee Valley, glue it to the underside of an appropriate container. As long as you put it down on a steel surface, it will not flip over. I do have a Spill Master cup at work, but I use a wide mouth plastic container that is as wide as it is tall, with a screw cap to seal when not in use. Reason I use this, is the opening on the Spill Master is small when you are dipping and operating the machine at the same time. Too easy to miss.
Pierre


----------



## papermaker (Feb 1, 2014)

No joke... I was making a cake the other day and as I was frosting it I looked at the can and thought I have a use for this. After running it in the dishwasher out to the garage it went. I took the cover off and dug out a 5/8" hole punch and popped a hole in the center of the lid. I filled it about 1/3 full of cutting oil and put the cover back on. Hole is big enough for one of those brushes used to apply flux. It's nearly spillproof if it's not overfilled or turned upside down. It smallish hole keeps the swath out. The best part I have about 25 cents in the project.


----------



## xalky (Feb 1, 2014)

I have one of those spill master cutting oil containers. It would be way better with a super magnet on the bottom. I've been using the vegetable/soup can with a magnet glued on the bottom. It works just as well. FWIW

Marcel


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 3, 2014)

I do the "magnet on the bottom of the cat food can" trick.  It won't easily bump off the table and if it does, there's only a few ounces of oil to clean up.


----------

